# What happens if you fail BMQ?



## BMFG (10 Feb 2007)

Being a reservist for  2 years i have never seen anyone fail a course.I am just curious joining regs.what the failure rate is,if you have a chance to correct your failure and what the majority of people fail for.I am not worried about failure but being 30 yrs of age having to take basic all over again does raise some concerns that if i get a small injury if i can keep up to the younger kids lol.  









_Mod note: fixed title and placed it in the correct forum._


----------



## NavComm (10 Feb 2007)

Lots of people fail basic training. IIRC my bmq course started off with about 62 people and ended up graduating around 40. People fail for different reasons. Some people are re-coursed to attempt it again, others are released from the military. I am a reservist but my bmq was about half reservists and half reg force - from all 3 elements. Good luck on your course.


----------



## Franko (10 Feb 2007)

The failure rate varies from course to course. Some also VR due to things happening outside of the CF.

Don't get hung up on this and do your best on course.

Regards


----------



## BMFG (10 Feb 2007)

thanks guys by the way love the bannana hammock recce hehe.....im just a little worried because the mililitary in there great guidence and judgment has granted me recruit school bypass from my previous experience even though i havent put on a pair of combat boots in 2 amd a half years due to my civie job that i hated i missed it so much i rejoined regs so now at thirty i am going to meaford for sq behind the recruits fresh off of a course.Ahhh yes Meaford hello tank ruts goodbye knees!


----------



## COMMANDOS (11 Feb 2007)

Same to me ...

My Current BMQ (Week #9 next week) we started more than 63 now we are 32 .

still 3 Weeks to go


----------



## DeltaWhiskey (11 Feb 2007)

If a recruit were to suffer an injury, how does it play out from there? Do you return home, heal up, then return within a specified time and based on a doctor's O.K.? 
Curious...about four years back I worked with a girl who broke her arm during Basic Training. She was, consequently, sent home. I recall her filling out her application a _second_ time (at least I suspect, as she was going through her references and the like). I also recall her and the CF playing a lot of "phone tag" at work, but I don't believe she ever did get back in. 
Is this usual - a recruit is injured, sent home, and never returns? I'm just wondering if it's up to the discretion of the CF if you return, or if it's up to the recruit. I know she darn well wanted back in, though...that's for sure.


----------



## the 48th regulator (11 Feb 2007)

BMFG said:
			
		

> Being a reservist for  2 years  i have never seen anyone fail a course.I am just curious joining regs.what the failure rate is,if you have a chance to correct your failure and what the majority of people fail for.I am not worried about failure but being 30 yrs of age having to take basic all over again does raise some concerns that if i get a small injury if i can keep up to the younger kids lol.
> 
> _Mod note: fixed title and placed it in the correct forum._



Name:  BMFG 
Posts:  9 (9 per day) 
Position:  Guest 

Hostname:   
Date Registered:  Yesterday at 03:04:55 
Last Active:  Today at 19:31:25 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Rank:  pte/recruit 
Unit:  RCR  MOC:  Infantry 
Mil Exp:  2 Years Reserves 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Am I missing something here?  If you are from Toronto, as you have stated here how can you be a reservist, and RCR at the same time.....I smell something fishy....What reserve regiment you in now?

dileas

tess


----------



## TN2IC (12 Feb 2007)

4 RCR??


----------



## the 48th regulator (12 Feb 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> 4 RCR??



Is not in Tornto...London area.

Still waiting though.

dilea

tess


----------



## BMFG (12 Feb 2007)

i was in a reserve regiment 2 years ago i decided to reinlist in the reg force i am trying for RCR.hope that clears things up for you my appaulogies for any confusion.


----------



## aesop081 (12 Feb 2007)

BMFG said:
			
		

> i was in a reserve regiment 2 years ago i decided to reinlist in the reg force i am trying for RCR.hope that clears things up for you my appaulogies for any confusion.



Well, since you are not RCR, change your profile..........

nevermind, i'll do it for you

army.ca staff


----------



## the 48th regulator (12 Feb 2007)

BMFG said:
			
		

> i was in a reserve regiment 2 years ago i decided to reinlist in the reg force i am trying for RCR.hope that clears things up for you my appaulogies for any confusion.



A bit, what reserve regiment were you with?

dileas

tess


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (13 Feb 2007)

I could be way off base here, but perhaps 4 RCR is a Reserve Bn?  I know there used to be (could still be) a 4 R 22 R, I know a guy who as attached posted to our Sqn from it back in the early 90's...


----------



## brihard (13 Feb 2007)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> I could be way off base here, but perhaps 4 RCR is a Reserve Bn?  I know there used to be (could still be) a 4 R 22 R, I know a guy who as attached posted to our Sqn from it back in the early 90's...



Yes it is- but as mentioned, 4RCR is in London, not Toronto.


----------



## geo (13 Feb 2007)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> I could be way off base here, but perhaps 4 RCR is a Reserve Bn?  I know there used to be (could still be) a 4 R 22 R, I know a guy who as attached posted to our Sqn from it back in the early 90's...


There is a 4 R22R, a 6 R22R but there is no 5 R22R (cause the unit targetted to become "it" told em to go to hell when they were told they would lose their real name)

ok... end of sidetrack


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (13 Feb 2007)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Yes it is- but as mentioned, 4RCR is in London, not Toronto.



Ooops, I missed some of the earlier posts...duh.  My bad.


----------



## aesop081 (13 Feb 2007)

I think we're done here........BMFG, we're still waiting.

army.ca staff


----------



## Manticure (5 Jan 2010)

I just want to know if you fail it, do you have an option of starting it over again to redo it. Or are you denied to join the military for life?


----------



## Journeyman (5 Jan 2010)

Manticure said:
			
		

> I just want to know if you fail it, do you have an option of starting it over again to redo it. Or are you denied to join the military for life?



 *Quote from Manticure on September 14, 2009 at 21:20:39*


> But I am wondering, does getting released from CF, mean that you will never be able to join the forces in your life even if you reapply?


Failing will give you more more free time; we won't have to wait four months between repetitive questions


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 Jan 2010)

Manticure said:
			
		

> I just want to know if you fail it, do you have an option of starting it over again to redo it. Or are you denied to join the military for life?



It depends on your specifics. Ask the Recruiting Centre.

Locked

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

